

OHM2013 - a 5 day hacker/maker camp in The Netherlands - amx109
https://ohm2013.org/

======
ersii
This event series has a great long history in Europe. It all started with "The
Galactic Hacker Party" in 1989, followed by "Hacking at the End of the
Universe" in 1993, "Hacking In Progress" in 1997 and later "Hackers At Large"
in 2001, and "What the Hack" in 2005 - the previous one was called Hacking At
Random and was held in 2009.

They are all held in The Netherlands - with four years in between each event.
They usually get a three letter abbreviation (GHP, HEU, HIP, HAL, WTH, HAR).

There is a related event held in Germany, also every fourth year - but
amusingly two years apart from the event in The Netherlands by the Chaos
Computing Club.

If you're an North American and this seems interesting - I'd recommend that
you check with "Hackers on a Plane" and see if they'll arrange a trip - like
they've done previously from The States over to Europe.

~~~
jacquesm
These events draw hackers from all over Europe.

It would also be good to point out that they owe a ton to Rop Gonggrijp, co-
founder of the dutch ISP xs4all (one of the first ISPs in the world) and his
publication hack-tic.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rop_Gonggrijp>

~~~
ersii
Mainly from all over Europe, but like any gathering - from all over the World
;-)

~~~
contingencies
I'm flying from Asia.

------
davedx
Dutch hackers and entrepreneurs may also be interested in the Startup Weekend
in Veenendaal in June:

<http://veenendaal.startupweekend.org/>

Not trying to hijack -- it's just great to see these events where I live.

~~~
SanderMak
I honestly didn't expect to see my hometown on HN! Checking it out right now,
very cool.

~~~
davedx
Yeah, I seriously considered it, but didn't want to take the time away from my
family.

I'm in Ede by the way, hi!

~~~
SanderMak
Yeah, saw it on your site. Small world!

------
thomasbk
I like the pricing options at <https://tickets.ohm2013.org/>:

250 - Overpriced ticket

180 - Normal ticket

125 - Budget ticket

from which you can choose your own price.

~~~
Kurtz79
"Can I buy a budget ticket? The budget ticket is an experiment, calling on
common-sense of all potential attendees. The goal is a more fair distribution
of discounted tickets, instead of the arbitrary distribution based on the
moment a ticket is sold. There are no income-checks, instead the experiment
relies on the fairness of the individual. Those considering the budget option
should really consider carefully: "Can I really not afford the normal ticket,
or am I taking the chance for some of my fellow hackers for attending by just
being cheap?". A tough call, but do remember: there is only a set percentage
and each budget ticket sold means there is one less in the overall pool."

Seriously considering going (with a normal ticket :)).

------
leashless
I'm speaking at this one, doing an extended remix of the "does it make any
sense to run Free Software on hardware produced by Chinese prison labour?"
(paraphrase) talk I did at the Athens Hackerspace in Greece.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsaSfUwOVkw>

I suspect we'll build some hexayurts too.

------
grapjas
There's a typo

<https://ohm2013.org/wiki/Camping:Travel> follow the sings towards
"Recratiegebied Geestmerambacht". sings

~~~
ms7821b
It's a wiki

------
drmr
Nice, have been looking forward to another one of these. Last time 4 years ago
was a blast!

Hope the 'Hackers On A Bike' effort gets some more traction again too.

~~~
diggie_nl
You mean this, right? :) <https://ohm2013.org/wiki/HackersonaBike>

~~~
drmr
No, I actually meant this:

<https://ohm2013.org/wiki/User:Rootman/HackersOnABike>

Being a wiki, these pages should probably be merged.

~~~
contingencies
Wow, thanks! I might just do that :)

------
trapezor
If you're early (5-7 July) you could always try to visit the CCC conference
"SIGINT13" (<http://sigint.ccc.de>).

------
nikentic
I'll be going there this year. Can't wait! Hopefully there will be some Hacker
News people there!

~~~
iso8859-1
Who are you?

------
DrWhax
I'm definitely there to help out :)

------
jobj
Looking forward to the camp.

------
jurre
Oh this looks great!

------
zernike
That looks cool.

------
champagne
Should be good!

